# Sock Addiction!



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! You have been busy! I haven't gotten up the nerve yet to knit my first pair. You should send those pictures into a puzzle maker - they would make a great jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

What will you do with 160 pairs of socks? I am addicted to socks too, and always have a pair on the needles.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome! LOL


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !


Wow,you should open a sock store.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That sure is a load of socks, good for you. It looks like everyone you know has happy feet  or are they all yours, just asking :?


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Whhaaaatttt? Im still working on my first pair


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow you must be such a fast knitter !


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW! Have only made one pair of tube socks....hard to imagine 160 pairs made with heels. You certainly are talented and patient...way to go. Now what to do with so many?


----------



## Serrie (Dec 22, 2012)

You sure have been very bust. I would love to be able to make just one pair os socks


----------



## 86025 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't even get my first ones past the first inch.

I'm jeolous that you are so good at making socks.

Maybe I should just buy a pair from you and put them on my kneedles and say look dear- all done.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is incredible!! What a beautiful picture they make. Congrats to you for all that work!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!! 160 pair?! That's like 1 pair a week for 3 years!! Have you been able to get anything else done? haha. Are you making them on a sock machine? I thought I was doing good just to make the 12 pair my daughter wanted.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm very fast knitter, Continental method, and use Addi 12" circ. needle and DP s for heel flap and toe...my favorite toe is the round toe, which adjusts to most feet and does not require Kitchener St. or grafting...just sew thread through last 8 sts.
As I said, this is now beyond the point of usage, it is an ART ASSEMBLAGE !! I do wear them every day...ther are just LOTS to choose from. All my friends have several pairs and they too have been spoiled by the comfort of hand made socks. Here are some that were this year's Christmas presents.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy cow! do you sleep??? I am in awe :thumbup:


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

wow how beautiful I also do love to knit socks I keep my family in socks and have several pairs myself. would love to know about the round toe you mention have not seen that yet :thumbup:


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, I am completely impressed! I love to knit socks but I purposely limit myself. Cudos to you for going all out!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! You are really addicted to making socks.. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

A M A Z I N G!!! 160 and more? Do you have time for other things?


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow...I knit sock....never make the second....I have 5 sock....someday I'll make them into pairs!...


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jknitty said:


> wow how beautiful I also do love to knit socks I keep my family in socks and have several pairs myself. would love to know about the round toe you mention have not seen that yet :thumbup:


For a round toe: When 2" from desired total foot length, divide sts equally onto 4 DP needles. K 2 tog at end of every needle EVERY OTHER round until 7 sts remain on each needle. Knit one round plain, then K 2 tog at end of every needle, EVERY row until 2 sts remain on each needle. Cut yarn leaving a 6" tail and thread this through all the sts around. Pull tightly and secure.

This is of course for a top down sock. Rather easy and NO grafting at end!


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

thank you so much will try on my next pair


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Lannie said:


> Wow...I knit sock....never make the second....I have 5 sock....someday I'll make them into pairs!...


Too funny!!! I suffer from the same malady which is why I learned Magic Loop two-at-a-time. I now have pairs.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Make your picture into a puzzle. There all kinds of them. You could have fun putting them together again... Amazing. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazing! Your socks are lovely..all 160 of them. Also, just checked out your shawls and they are gorgeous, too! Your work is outstanding!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so very much for sharing. What an amazing job.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
I bet you have the pattern memorizes by now!
I would love to live next to you and watch how you make them. I am not proficient at socks.
Great job. You should send that picture to the yarn company's.Great adcertising for them.
Linda


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Lannie said:


> Wow...I knit sock....never make the second....I have 5 sock....someday I'll make them into pairs!...


This is so funny!

I have made one pair of socks. Very basic and plain. Trying to get up the nerve and find the time to do a pair with an actual pattern.

I envy your talent with these. They look wonderful.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

and I thought I had an addiction....three pairs in the past week......4th pair starting today...noticed some of the same yarns I used...selfstriping yarns...love those....beautiful beautiful socks......


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I like making socks also. Started on dpns,then two circulars ,thought that was heaven. Then I learned magic loop and off I went. I have not stopped yet.. Love it


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you have a favorite pattern that you use. And do you use magic loop or dpns? I am struggling to complete a pair of two at a time socks from the cuff down. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow - you could set up a factory! They all look great too.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I would luv for you to help me through my first pair of socks. I mean this truly. I have gone on UTube and studied google sites and still cannot get the gusset and connection correct. I use 4 dpn as I had a lot of trouble for whatever reason, using the magic loop. I tried putting 1/2 my stitches on 2 needles and using the 3rd to knit with at flap and gusset time. Heel flap is fine. But then when I had to knit so many stitches and turn and sl, p to where I want to stop knitting p2tog p1, turn, etc. I get all messed up.
Perhaps you will be willing to have a master student. I have been knitting for 50 years but never socks.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

You've knitted 160 pairs of socks? Absolutely amazing to me. I can't get up the nerve to start my first pair. Bought the yarn, have a pattern. Some day I'll start.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have used all kinds of yarns, weights etc for socks...just recently purchased Wool Ease ...Thought I would need two skiens (for yardage) for a pair...low and behold..ended up knitting both socks from one skein..ooooh hoooo....back to yarn store to trade extra three I purchased and pick up three new colors.....love them, have a pair on right now...so comfy!!!!! size 5 needles, co 40......easy peasy....I work during the day...so knit while watching TV while dinner is cooking and then after supper until bed time.....hate just sitting without doing something.......have a wonderful knit ful day all...off to the knitting store.....more yarn, more yarn.,.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

This picture would make a great Puzzle.!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I too love knitting socks and wearing them. My husband went a year without trying on the ones I made him. I finally said, tell you what if you will wear a pair for a day I will not say anything else. Now that's all he will wear and I have heard him telling others about how good they feel.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic! I was gifted a pair from my MIL yesterday, nothing better! Great colours!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow a sock collage!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of socks... I made one lol got interested in other projects but allways wanted to get better. I didn't like working the toe part and grafting and all that I also had trouble with the gusset but I know I should just practice more and I was using dpns to lol I'm thinking maybe trying a pair on circulars..


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You are truly talented and have found your nitch. They're all beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

They are good looking socks. I have never heard of the round toe.


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

so wonderfull to see......you``re a champion....


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I'm very fast knitter, Continental method, and use Addi 12" circ. needle and DP s for heel flap and toe...my favorite toe is the round toe, which adjusts to most feet and does not require Kitchener St. or grafting...just sew thread through last 8 sts.
> As I said, this is now beyond the point of usage, it is an ART ASSEMBLAGE !! I do wear them every day...ther are just LOTS to choose from. All my friends have several pairs and they too have been spoiled by the comfort of hand made socks. Here are some that were this year's Christmas presents.


Your socks are wonderful! Just a question - what do we do to become your good friend? Thanks for sharing the pictures of your socks!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Those are beautiful socks! That reminded me of a KP post not long ago about a lady in Rotterdam who had knitted over 500 sweaters and people in the town were shown dancing and wearing all her beautiful sweaters and thanking her.






You sock collection is beautiful!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Wow! You have been busy! I haven't gotten up the nerve yet to knit my first pair. You should send those pictures into a puzzle maker - they would make a great jigsaw puzzle!


Great Thought! Like jigsaws too. Good for our aging brain. Joan 8060


----------



## JOANROBRTS (Sep 29, 2011)

What is your favorite sock yarn? I never see any solid color yarn and would love to get some. Where do you purchase yours??


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> Amazing!!!!


Very!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I like socks too. Just finished a pair for DB in grays/black so he can wear with his tux. I too was wondering about the yarn you use...the colors are beautiful!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful. You really like knitting socks. What do you do with them?????????????


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! You have been busy. They look fantastic. I have the wool and the needles but haven't had the courage to cast on yet!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I could probably make one pair of socks (with perfect heels) in the time it took you to make all those 200 +- pairs (if I worked hard at it, probably frogged a few times as well).....maybe not!


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

You are my hero! If you knew how badly I wanted to make just one of those pairs! Sigh!

Thanks so much for showing them to us!!

Nancy


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

What a stash of socks! Nice work. I am envious. Looking at all those socks, makes me want to try some. Had them on the needles once but don't remember what happened to them.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I have never tried to make one pair of socks yet and I'm trying to work up my nerve. Any suggestions as to what to try for my first pair and what yarn? They always just look too hard to me.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Oh MY!!! It takes me 3 years to make a couple pair! This is amazing!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

All I can say is "omg". Good for you. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Fantastic! Just fantastic!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, you have been busy. I really need to learn how to make them. I have trouble with the gusset, but I think I have it now because my LYS guru showed me how to turn a heel and do a gusset the other day. 

She also suggested that I go to Craftsy.com and take a look at their free short row class. I just found it and added it to my cart so that I can take a look the next time I have a minute.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I do my heels with short rows. I like the way it looks and it's easy too. There are a lot of pretty heel methods.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG! I am addicted to socks too, I recently learned how to knit them, first cuff down on DPN"S then magain loop, cuff down,now magic loop toe up 2 at a time. and I have 12 pair made and my goal was 100 pair and I thought may be that would be a record.You burst my bubble! LOL.. but it is so exsiting to see that many socks in one picture, It like looking in a candy store! I better get knititng if I want to beat your record.. put your needles away, let me catch up ! LOL
thanks for sharing
carole


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've made many, many pairs of socks but you have surpassed me by a lot. They're great looking as well as impressive.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Goodness!! And here I am still staring at the skein of beautiful sock yarn with DPNs stuck inside, waiting for that moment when I will attempt my first pair of socks. Just learned a few weeks ago how to knit with DPNs, making a pair of fingerless mittens for my daughter!! I'm getting there.l....


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

I see in your avatar that you also match the stripes. Amazing!


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I love making sox....they are quick to make. The self striping yarn makes life easy, but I have done argyle and other patterns just for fun. Thanks for sharing your many sox. It takes me about 3 days to make a pair.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Bravo! You have it down to perfection! See what practice does? I am that way with my shoulderette pattern from KP.
I have knit a shoulderette for every widow in my church and there are 30+.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Bravo! You have it down to perfection! See what practice does? I am that way with my shoulderette pattern from KP.
I have knit a shoulderette for every widow in my church and there are 30+.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You are the sock queen!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! You are amazing!!! I, too, have gotten stuck at about the 1" mark. One of these days...


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are all beautiful! Thanks for sharing and giving us all motivation to knit faster & better. I wish I was your friend to benefit from your gifting. lulu4


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

You are definitely the Sock Queen! I agree with the lady that your first picture could be a puzzle. You should check into that and sell your idea to one of the vendors.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

May I pick out the ones I want???

Virginia


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I bow to you, Sock Queen!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazing!! After 2 attempts I'm still trying to decide if I like knitting them or not!! 

Do you have a favourite pattern that you use? Do you always knit from cuff down?


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the way you have arranged them for display. Perhaps you have found a new art form?lol. they are wonderful. Good job.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Amazing and wonderful! Call the Guiness Book of World Records!


----------



## chaos (Aug 30, 2011)

what a wonderful addiction beautiful socks many people will be thrilled to put these socks on their feet.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

You are a sock knitting machine!Very nice work!


----------



## rdavis (Aug 29, 2012)

If I was inyour family I would say "sock it to me)--- they are fantastic


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

As everyone else - I am impressed. I started my first pair last week, one sock cuff down on 2 circs. I really wanted to do two toe up on magic loop, but had to order needles. Hopefully they will be here today. 

Right now it's slow going, but I'll get there.

I want to grow up to be like you - beautiful work.

Do you reinforce the toes and heels? Where can we buy the pattern you use?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I am stunned, jealous, impressed- well, the explicitives just go on and on. Most importantly (as I haven't been able to get myself to dare to do socks,)do you sell them? If so- please PM me!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Could you share the pattern- or the source for it? Just incase I ever get up the guts!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

SilverWeb said:


> Wow! You have been busy! I haven't gotten up the nerve yet to knit my first pair. You should send those pictures into a puzzle maker - they would make a great jigsaw puzzle!


What a great idea! I bet we knitters would snatch them up.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

I don't know whether to be impressed or concerned!  They are all lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

I remember my mam always knitting socks, and I have tried once yet, I am not too good with DPN


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

You TOTALLY rock the socks! I love knitting socks too, but cannot claim anywhere near that amount!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my! Oh my! That's a lot of socks. I have completed my 1st pair. I will make a few more but nothing like all yours. Do they have a knitting socks anonymous meeting? lol Your feet or your friends feet will never be cold.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I'm very fast knitter, Continental method, and use Addi 12" circ. needle and DP s for heel flap and toe...my favorite toe is the round toe, which adjusts to most feet and does not require Kitchener St. or grafting...just sew thread through last 8 sts.
> As I said, this is now beyond the point of usage, it is an ART ASSEMBLAGE !! I do wear them every day...ther are just LOTS to choose from. All my friends have several pairs and they too have been spoiled by the comfort of hand made socks. Here are some that were this year's Christmas presents.


 :thumbup: :shock: :thumbup: You are officially my hero!! Beautiful, beautiful socks!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing! Is not the word, it is beyond amazing!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

First of all...I am the Sock KING !!! The basic pattern that I started with is "Classic Socks for the Family" in all weights, by Melinda Goodfellow for Yankee Knitter Designs. This a basic top down pattern in three yarn weights that range in sizes from infant to adult, mens and ladies. Of course by now I know the pattern by heart, and can also quickly make the size changes. I use an Addi 12" circular needle for the leg and foot. My basic sock is 60 sts., but have gone down to 48. Yes, these stitches fit: you must cast on LOOSELY. The heel flap and toe are done on DP's.
I use 2.5 mm needles (US #1 1/2) I prefer the round toe as it fits any foot and does not require grafting. I have used many different yarns that I purchase online. I love the space dyed yarns that are produced in Europe that create faux fair isle designs and I dislike expensive hand dyed yarns that look yummy in skeins and ugly knit up! Part of my O.C.D. is that if the yarn allows for the socks to match...I must do that! I am a fast knitter and can make a pair of socks in two days.


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

I just learned the round toe method now I am going to try the magic loop method this next pair of socks is going to be an adventure I love this site so much knowledge and the sharing is amazing thank you all I really appreciate you all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow only 48 stitches for an adult pair of socks what is your cast on method and what size needles not is sock yarn ? do they come out narrow? very interesting idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Addiction? How about obscession! and I thought I had made a lot of socks. Where do you keep them?


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow! I'm stunned - it's hard to fathom that you have knitted so many socks. This is an incredible feet (feat)! Congratulations on a wonderful display of your beautiful work!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jknitty said:


> Wow only 48 stitches for an adult pair of socks what is your cast on method and what size needles not is sock yarn ? do they come out narrow? very interesting idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


48 sts is for a child or very small ladies foot. I have done this with with sock yarn. I use the long tail cast on, but the secret is to keep it LOOSE. I use K2, P2 Rib , which is very elastic for the top of the sock. The first few rows have to be pushed around the needle a bit, but then the stitches slide easier.
12" needle is so easy once you get going, none of the fiddling with seperate needles...just knitting round and round.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

A creative productive obsession- amazing


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!!! That is amazing work. I have been knitting for over 20 years but never attempted make socks because of the very small needles and time consuming eye straining work. But it is just my opinion . I am truly amazed of your work and yes it is encouraging too. Maybe one day I will try to make socks...
Thank you for sharing


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW!!! And I haven't knit my first pair....yet.

I agree that it would make a great puzzle.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

my goodness
don't you just love the colours in sock yarn these days


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic!!!
And such fun. Love all the colours


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would start selling some socks!!!!! you could make a small fortune doing that... your work is amazing and very unique..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. All those socks. I'm impressed.

Sue


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW!!! You have been busy. Good work.   :thumbup: I am definitely jealous.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Where are the shawls? I want to see them, too! The socks are amazing!~ and wonderful!~

Virginia



edithann said:


> Amazing! Your socks are lovely..all 160 of them. Also, just checked out your shawls and they are gorgeous, too! Your work is outstanding!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

flginny said:


> Where are the shawls? I want to see them, too! The socks are amazing!~ and wonderful!~
> 
> Virginia
> 
> ...


The shawls are in PICTURES: Wingspan Variation and Maluka/Wingspan Mash up. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## 86025 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wbsite for the space dyed yarns that are produced in Europe ? Website request?

Round toe? Please explain.

I think this is my favorite page - so far.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, you do have an addiction, great work.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

KR said:


> Wbsite for the space dyed yarns that are produced in Europe ? Website request?
> 
> Round toe? Please explain.
> 
> I think this is my favorite page - so far.


Go to WEBS....Yarn.com for lots of wonderful sock yarns

Check out this video on YouTube:






Sent from my ipad


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That truly is stunning! I am so impressed.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

That is amazing. I am speechless


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice - wish I could get a pair of socks off my to do list and onto my WIP list =D


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

There is something very comforting about knitting socks for me but you have taken it to a whole new level. WOW! 
To say I'm impressed is such an understatement.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I love knitting socks its fun to be out in public some where and your starting to turn the heel and people look at you like WHAT the heck are you doing. I use to be able to knit 2 pair a week . But then dh got a little upset that I wasn't doing any house work. So if I really want to I can do a pair in a week. I love the self striping yarns for socks. Your socks are very beautiful.


----------



## Andsewitgoes (Dec 20, 2012)

They are beautiful, I wish I was a relative or friend of yours.  I have my first sock done and I'm working on the second. I just love them. I am using dpns.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

wow, thanks so much for the toe pattern, i just started my 6th pair of socks and am going to use that toe... you are certainly proficient and productive... all the socks are beautiful, so colorful and gorgeous with all the different patterns... are they all your size? what is your most favorite sock yarn to use?


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

what pattern do you use?


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

you are located in a good area for doing a good deed. why not spend an afternoon or two visiting the places your 'locals' have been farmed out to, say hi! how you doing? and as you are leaving slip a pair in their hand. Senior living centers, rehab centers, shelters even hospitals. Share your talent and yourself. You will get much more back than you can imagine.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are beautiful. I wish socks rolled off my needles. I've only made 3 knit prs. (1 on dpns, & 2 prs. of 2-needle socks) & 1 crochet pr. May have to give it another try.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Ok, now I KNOW your secret!! you have to be 100 years old to have knitted all the items you have  ... I looked at your pics and the gorgeous knitted tablecloth and I think every knitter on this site will want to be your new best friend .. I would be proud to accomplish half of what you have... you can come visit me anytime and we will sit by the lake and knit knit knit


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

retirednelda said:


> Ok, now I KNOW your secret!! you have to be 100 years old to have knitted all the items you have  ... I looked at your pics and the gorgeous knitted tablecloth and I think every knitter on this site will want to be your new best friend .. I would be proud to accomplish half of what you have... you can come visit me anytime and we will sit by the lake and knit knit knit


Thank you...that is so sweet! All knitters are my friends, we are a pretty special lot, don't you think?! Creative and giving.....the whole world should take a lesson from knitters!


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

2nd that!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

wow!!! and I thought I'd made a lot of socks. These are beautiful and MANY!!! Great job


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

My goodness, you are prolific! They look great!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

How much does your your socks sell for?


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazinggggggggggg !!!!!! What a fantastic addiction


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Wow! You have been busy! I haven't gotten up the nerve yet to knit my first pair. You should send those pictures into a puzzle maker - they would make a great jigsaw puzzle!


I love that Idea. It would make an awesome puzzle.


----------



## swampy_acres (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. I am working on my first pair. Not sure it will even fit me. Can you recommend a pattern for a first timer?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

swampy_acres said:


> Wow. I am working on my first pair. Not sure it will even fit me. Can you recommend a pattern for a first timer?


This the basic pattern that I recommend for top-down socks...it is written for three weights of yarn and every possible foot size. Good Luck!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-socks-for-the-family


----------



## Kaytee Wiggles (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm afraid that will happen to me someday. What is it about socks?


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

not a bad addiction. pretty, warm, useful and great last minute present


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !


I think I live near you, I went to church in Dennisville once as a kid, I live just over the bridge next to Somers Point. I think your socks are awesome and if you ever hold a class let me know. I am going to give the socks on ravelry a go. ty for posting


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm another non-sock knitter who wants to learn and your 160+ pairs encourage me. If you knit socks because they are so fun to do I really must get myself going!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

watercolor artist said:


> sockit2me said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !
> ...


Hi..I lived in Ocean City for 35 years! You live over what bridge to where??


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

These are all very nice. What size are they maybe you could offer a couple pair for sale here...
Do you use DPNs, 2 circulars or the magic loop two at a time toe up tech???


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't even make one pair. What can I do?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

KateWood said:


> These are all very nice. What size are they maybe you could offer a couple pair for sale here...
> Do you use DPNs, 2 circulars or the magic loop two at a time toe up tech???


I use one Addi 12" circular needle, size 2.5 mm , also 5 DPN s for heel and toe

Here is the pattern that I recommend:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-socks-for-the-family


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WOW, that is amazing and they all are beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Please do tell me how to find your pictures of other items. I can't seem to find a link to them. I tried clicking your name, hoping there would be a link to "pictures" there. No luck! Your other works sound so interesting.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome! What is your favorite method of knitting socks, dpn's, toe-up or 2 at a time! I've only done dpn's.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> First of all...I am the Sock KING !!! The basic pattern that I started with is "Classic Socks for the Family" in all weights, by Melinda Goodfellow for Yankee Knitter Designs. This a basic top down pattern in three yarn weights that range in sizes from infant to adult, mens and ladies. Of course by now I know the pattern by heart, and can also quickly make the size changes. I use an Addi 12" circular needle for the leg and foot. My basic sock is 60 sts., but have gone down to 48. Yes, these stitches fit: you must cast on LOOSELY. The heel flap and toe are done on DP's.
> I use 2.5 mm needles (US #1 1/2) I prefer the round toe as it fits any foot and does not require grafting. I have used many different yarns that I purchase online. I love the space dyed yarns that are produced in Europe that create faux fair isle designs and I dislike expensive hand dyed yarns that look yummy in skeins and ugly knit up! Part of my O.C.D. is that if the yarn allows for the socks to match...I must do that! I am a fast knitter and can make a pair of socks in two days.


I was just going to write, "Make it Sock KING!" when I saw your post. You do beautiful work.

Do you read while you knit? You need a Yarn & Book Store.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> watercolor artist said:
> 
> 
> > sockit2me said:
> ...


Linwood


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Amazing! Good job!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !


I remember knitting a pair many years ago, but am petrified of trying now.
I look for the easiest sock patterns I can find, and have saved many, just waiting for the courage to try knitting them again. I remember the heel part as being simpler than all the patterns I have saved now.....and I cannot find the old pattern I used before. All your work is beautiful.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

wow !! :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > These are all very nice. What size are they maybe you could offer a couple pair for sale here...
> ...


Thank-you...


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Where is Dennisville? Do you have LYS around you?


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Love your socks!!!


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

Woe . you ladies are impressive, I have knit two pairs, and it was painstaking but I will continue, Send them this way if you have too many!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

anetdeer said:


> Where is Dennisville? Do you have LYS around you?


Dennisville is in southern New Jersey, 20 miles north of Cape May ( the southern tip of the state).... also 10 miles inland from the shore resorts of Avalon and Stone Harbor. The closest LYS is in Cape May, but it is not a friendly place. The owner marks up all the merchandise about 20% more than regular retail elsewhere and mostly wants to sell to one-time tourists on vacation in the Victorian resort. I am quite happy shopping online and I have a knitting group every Wed. that pays me to instruct and help.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I am so jealous, I have yet to make my first pair. Congrats the are beautiful.


----------



## Marine Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

Incredible! I love them. And I'm so jealous. I was having the hardest time today just to find a matching pair.


----------



## julysunshine (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of yarn do you use. Please tell us!!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

wow, all of them look impressive you have been busy


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

julysunshine said:


> What kind of yarn do you use. Please tell us!!!


I use yarn that I buy from internet sites: Yarn.com, Knit Picks, even Herrshner's , Annie's Attic, and Mary Maxim. Usually it is called " fingering", fine, or sock yarn. Mostly wool, with a certain percentage of nylon for strength. I use 2.5 mm needles and my basic sock is 60 sts around.


----------



## julysunshine (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for this answer. I knit a lot too but it takes so long with the fingering yarn!!!!


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, I am totally blown away. I love to knit socks too but you have taken it to a whole new level! You will never have cold feet.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

LOVE THEM ALL!!! KNIT ON!!!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Knit on, sock King, you have inspired me!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

What inspired you to knit socks? I still can't get up the nerve to start one and I truly want to knit socks. I JUST GUESS I WILL BE A FAILURE. I knit everything else. You do a fantastic job.
Thanks, Ann


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

LTN666 said:


> What inspired you to knit socks? I still can't get up the nerve to start one and I truly want to knit socks. I JUST GUESS I WILL BE A FAILURE. I knit everything else. You do a fantastic job.
> Thanks, Ann


Hey Ann... Don't talk like that!! If you knit everything else, then socks are just the next step. Don't be intimidated.....There are many ways to knit socks: up, down, DPs, Two long circs, Magic Loop, or my favorite the 12 " circular. Also, You Tube is loaded with videos to show you what to do. Get your nerve up Girl !! XX eric


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

How much do you charge for your socks?


----------



## Kaytee Wiggles (Feb 14, 2013)

julysunshine said:


> Thank you so much for this answer. I knit a lot too but it takes so long with the fingering yarn!!!!


Agreed it does take a long time with fingering or sock yarn. However, I use a medium or light worsted for boot/sandal socks which requires a #2 or #3 needle (40" circular as I knit 2-at-a-time toe up). Each sock requires 24 stitches around. One of my all time favorites for warm, cozy wool socks is Lion Brand Amazing. So far they seem to wear very well. I wash them in cool water in the machine and hang them up to dry. One thing about the Amazing if you are a stickler for matching stripes in a pair--you can't as the striping pattern is truly random and never the same between two skeins.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 9" circular just getting used to smaller tips. How few stitches can you get on a 12" circular? 64 with fingering weight?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

grammacat said:


> I have a 9" circular just getting used to smaller tips. How few stitches can you get on a 12" circular? 64 with fingering weight?


My basic sock is 60 sts on a 12" circular. Sometimes even 56 sts.
Always cast on LOOSELY so that the first few rounds can move easily around the needle. This is fingering weight. I have tried the 9" circs, but don't feel the need to use them since I don't have a problem with the 12". Certainly these circular needles are faster and less complicated than other methods of doing this. I DO NOT like all the fiddling around of magic loop or two long circs. Also no fear of "ladders" as in DP knitting. I do not have second sock syndrom, I love making the second sock....I always count rounds and match color patterns if possible...this is the FUN for me! I decided long ago that I only have two hands that work on one thing at a time.....so I only have one project going at a time. This way everything gets finished before I move on.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> grammacat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 9" circular just getting used to smaller tips. How few stitches can you get on a 12" circular? 64 with fingering weight?
> ...


Sock King, do you ever read while you knit? I noticed you formerly had a bookstore. I love having my books and yarn in the same room. They make a room look warm, inviting, and peaceful. Actually, I have books and yarn in almost all of the rooms.

I bought a book holder from Amazon and I can read while doing mindless knitting. It works well for knitting in the round or garter stitch. I don't do either as quickly, but I also don't have to choose between the two.

Thank you for inspiring me to learn to make socks. I've always wanted to, but it keeps getting put off.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, I'm still debating if I want to get started with socks!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

OMG! Does this mean you only have to do the laundry twice a year?! Looks like you're not into solid colors. Are these all the same pattern? At least you have it memorized by now! Nice work!!!

So I assume that you do a lot of sock knitting at your book store. What's your favorite knitting book at your store, and what's your favorite sock pattern? Toe up or the reverse?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> OMG! Does this mean you only have to do the laundry twice a year?! Looks like you're not into solid colors. Are these all the same pattern? At least you have it memorized by now! Nice work!!!
> 
> So I assume that you do a lot of sock knitting at your book store. What's your favorite knitting book at your store, and what's your favorite sock pattern? Toe up or the reverse?


I sold the book store and am now retired. One of the frustrations of having that business was that I was always too busy running it that I had no time to read! If you can just sit there and read, then you aren't doing any business ! 
Catch 22 !!
One of my favorite knittkng books is Alice Starmore's "Traditional Fair Isle Knitting" ...also all of Elizabeth Zimmerman....and Barbara Walker's Knitting Pattern Books.....my home library is jam-packed.
I always knit socks top down. I don't understand the reasons for bottom up. If one were to run out of yarn, wouldn't it be better at the toe...deep inside the shoe?! I also don't do any patterning on the instep or foot as this may look pleasing, but it only adds bulk and is not seen when worn in shoes. Socks are meant to be WORN afterall!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I think the appeal of toe-up socks is that you can try them on as you knit to check the fit. But by now, I'm sure you have the sizing down pat, so you don't need to worry about that. A lot of people like to show off their hand-knit/fancy-yarn socks by wearing sandals or see-thru boots. (I have a pair of the see-thru rain boots.) So it's not a good thing to run out of yarn anywhere. But if you're hiding the lower part in men's shoes, then I can see how you could switch to another yarn without anyone knowing.

You are quite the knitter! I've seen some of your doll clothes and sweaters which are impressive. Thanks for sharing pictures.



sockit2me said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Does this mean you only have to do the laundry twice a year?! Looks like you're not into solid colors. Are these all the same pattern? At least you have it memorized by now! Nice work!!!
> ...


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful choice of colors, do you knit two at the time?
You really have a passion, and such a good work!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

One at a time...top down on 12" circ needle. The tangle of two yarns and all kinds of needles would slow me down.....gotta move fast !!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the info. I will try the 12", they must have longer tips and easier to handle. I do not have second sock syndrome either and also try to match color patterns and count rows. I can't manange magic loop and never tried two circulars.


----------



## mary0838 (Jan 10, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW you must like to knit socks. Way to go


----------



## Kaytee Wiggles (Feb 14, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Does this mean you only have to do the laundry twice a year?! Looks like you're not into solid colors. Are these all the same pattern? At least you have it memorized by now! Nice work!!!
> ...


My personal preference is toe up, two at a time, for the following reasons: 1) If additional yarn has to be added, then there is no knot in the shoe where it can feel like a tiny rock. Or one can have a shorter body. 2) I like the fact that there is no sewing of the heel flap as the gusset stitches are knit on the way up the sole and then picked up when the heel flap is knit. 3) Both socks get done at the same time - no more orphans in my WIP's. 4) I don't have to bother about gauge as the needed circumference and length are figured based on whatever needles and yarn I may be using at the moment. 5) I absolutely hated all the points DPNs have jabbing me as I knit. As for yarn tangling, that's not a problem if one just holds up the work occasionally and let the two strands unwind. But, as has been mentioned, each person has to knit in whatever fashion if most comfortable for him/her. There really is no right or wrong way as long as the finished product turns out okay. Just my two cents.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

i beleive there is a yarn shop in a mall somewhere near Atlantic City. i beleive that is where my sister goes while staying in Cape May from May - October for her summer job.


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW, i love it, what a talent in needlework and art form!! I have yet to do "a" sock. Tried but it was too small, so pulled it all out. Want to attempt again. Think one of the most comforting things is a good pair of socks!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

wow, they're amazing!


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Holy Cow! that' a great many potentially happy feet!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

happy feet is right.....


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !


COWASOCKIE! U NEED another room! A sock room! Don't know how you knit so fast? I'd have big holes everywhere! Amazing. :-D


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

And to thihnk my husband thinks I knit too many socks. Although after I adapted a pattern to fit him, he thinks I should make him more. Great job.


----------



## lesajack (Nov 21, 2012)

I am ready to dig out the sock yarn and get socks going, what the heck, live on the edge and have 3 projects going at once. Your knitting is spectacular.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

me too! i'm watching a youtube video for a stretchy cast on -- tomorrow at the LYS is free sock help -- so hoping to get the cast on and worked down to the heel for this top down pattern  ... fingers crossed


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

I also am addicted to socks, but sadly I only have 90 pair and some have gone to family and friends. I also always have a set on needles. I do mine on magic loop I can't seem to be able to catch on to 2at a time. I have done pattern ones occasionally. I also throw but I do it a bit differently and can knit fairly fast.i'msureyour faster. I also knit down and do Kitchener with all my socks also do sl1 k1 heel. I have done others prefer this one. Your socks are all beautiful. My goal now is to spin fine enough for sock yarn. Almost there. Lace weight would be nice, but sock is my goal.i have bags and bags of sock yarn, sometimes I even let my sister pick what they want. Thank you for showing all your socks and the do make a art statement. I have a friend who did a pair for a friend who framed them and they are one the walls in apartment. I' d rather ware them.i love them and can not go back to the socks in stores. I think right now I have several pair going but I can take those to office appointments and knit without thinking about them also calms me when waiting an hour in front lobby the 45 minutes in the room for doctor. I even have told him that. Found out one of the nurses knitted socks in the chemo area taking care of my husband . Brought in several choices and let her choose which she would like. I have found through the years they have become my salvation waiting in appointments ,I don't get so agitated waiting.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Knitting socks is addictive ! Here are 160+ pairs that were made in the last three years, not showing the MANY given and sold. They just seem to roll off the needles and now they have become a sort of "Art Project" !


Very nice work.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

OMG!! I do like the idea of sending a pic in to make a puzzle


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

My first look at your sock collection.........awesome and that is inadequate to describe this work of ART!!! You should be very proud of your accomplishment(s) and keep on.............I am in awe. I just want to make one pair and am struggling with that but will keep on trying.

AMAZING!! :-o


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Invite us we have them one each.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I'm very fast knitter, Continental method, and use Addi 12" circ. needle and DP s for heel flap and toe...my favorite toe is the round toe, which adjusts to most feet and does not require Kitchener St. or grafting...just sew thread through last 8 sts.
> As I said, this is now beyond the point of usage, it is an ART ASSEMBLAGE !! I do wear them every day...ther are just LOTS to choose from. All my friends have several pairs and they too have been spoiled by the comfort of hand made socks. Here are some that were this year's Christmas presents.


The method you mentioned is this is the one video on kp.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So does this mean that you only have to do laundry about twice a year? Gorgeous socks. How do you keep them looking so good? How do you store them? I want to see some pictures of your sock drawers. Obviously, you have a lot more sock drawers than I do. I also have a lot of socks - about 3 drawers full since I wear them every day. And they are various colors, weights, and lengths.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> So does this mean that you only have to do laundry about twice a year? Gorgeous socks. How do you keep them looking so good? How do you store them? I want to see some pictures of your sock drawers. Obviously, you have a lot more sock drawers than I do. I also have a lot of socks - about 3 drawers full since I wear them every day. And they are various colors, weights, and lengths.


Ooooh....Kimmy wants to see my drawers !!!
Three drawers of an antique chest of drawers stuffed full. I haven't knit any socks for myself in about three years.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Almost a half-year's worth! Looks like you have a pair for every color you could possibly wear. Beautiful sea of socks!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

They are stored so neatly. I always new you had a talent for decorating, having seen bits and pieces in your gorgeous photos. Always love seeing everything you create.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Now you have everyone on KP wanting to be your personal friend. Well done on the socks!


----------

